# Sexuality - what is yours?



## Growthhacker (Aug 7, 2018)

I'm bisexual - what are you


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 7, 2018)

bisexual yoga instructor


----------



## charface (Aug 7, 2018)

Tri sexual


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 7, 2018)

I'm a dendrophiliac


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 8, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## ANC (Aug 8, 2018)

sometimes


Just kidding, my sex life is like a Ferrari. I don't have a Ferrari.


----------



## Venus55 (Aug 8, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I'm a dendrophiliac


What’s that? Googles not working


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 8, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> What’s that? Googles not working


Ppl who love trees


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 8, 2018)

i'm a straight guy, but i identify as a lesbian tree sloth, who identifies as a homosexual cheeta, who identifies as an asexual dugong, who identifies as a transgender turtle, who identifies as a straight guy......you should see my wardrobe


----------



## Ar-BsG (Aug 11, 2018)

Ima broom


----------



## lokie (Aug 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm a straight guy, but i identify as a lesbian tree sloth, who identifies as a homosexual cheeta, who identifies as an asexual dugong, who identifies as a transgender turtle, who identifies as a straight guy.....*.you should see my wardrobe*


I would be more interested to see your porn search history!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 12, 2018)

lokie said:


> I would be more interested to see your porn search history!


i don't search, i just go to x hamster.....if you can't find something there, give up


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 12, 2018)

I'm into monogamous heterosexuality myself. Not a conscious decision, I was born that way.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 12, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> I'm into monogamous heterosexuality myself. Not a conscious decision, I was born that way.


Does your wife know you’re perving on Venus online?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 12, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> I'm into monogamous heterosexuality myself. Not a conscious decision, I was born that way.


takes all kind of freaks to make the world go round....pervert


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 12, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Does your wife know you’re perving on Venus online?


Ha ha, does your wife know you promote genocide?


----------



## Bareback (Aug 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't search, i just go to x hamster.....if you can't find something there, give up


I was looking for some burritos, I found some on xhamster, then I lost my appite.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 12, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I was looking for some burritos, I found some on xhamster, then I lost my appite.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2018)

Growthhacker said:


> I'm bisexual - what are you


Interesting first post.
So somebody is socking up is my guess?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 12, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Interesting first post.
> So somebody is socking up is my guess?


oh, hell, let em be a stocking, who am i to judge


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 12, 2018)

Growthhacker said:


> I'm bisexual - what are you


----------



## lokie (Aug 12, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Are all nudes still routed to @neosapien ?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 12, 2018)

lokie said:


> Are all nudes still routed to @neosapien ?


Yes. 

He's the mod for this and several other sub forums. He has to approve all dick pics before they can be posted publicly, it's all right there in the TOS.


----------



## SageFromZen (Aug 12, 2018)

Gender: Male
Sexual Orientation: Breeder
Porn Search History: DP, MMF, MC, Female C-Swap, German Goo...

Please don't boot me from the site, GWN, I tried to answer as conservatively as possible.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 13, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> Ha ha, does your wife know you promote genocide?


Yes

You didn’t answer the question


----------



## Huckster79 (Aug 13, 2018)

I hope for a day that question is a mute point and sexuality no longer defines us in any way, no names or titles.... just people...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 13, 2018)

Huckster79 said:


> I hope for a day that question is a mute point and sexuality no longer defines us in any way, no names or titles.... just people...


well, you'll have to identify yourself a little, you have to be able to find people with reciprocal kinks


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 13, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, you'll have to identify yourself a little, you have to be able to find people with *reciprocal kinks*


Succinctly said my friend.


----------



## Popeye_ (Aug 13, 2018)

I bet the majority of you are smoking gg#4...


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Succinctly said my friend.


Like claiming the first black president should be “running from lions in fucked up africa” based on a YouTube video you saw?

Is your frumpy wife as racist as you are?


----------



## Dr.ikramkush (Aug 14, 2018)

Huckster79 said:


> I hope for a day that question is a mute point and sexuality no longer defines us in any way, no names or titles.... just people...


i kinda agree,but also how unfunny would sex n sexual jokes get or would dutty humor be more inclusive? enclusive? whatever, i think it can take away and add to everyday weirdoness not just comedy,im not against it its just interesting is all


----------



## Dr.ikramkush (Aug 14, 2018)

charface said:


> Tri sexual


wtf is that dude r dudette


----------



## Dr.ikramkush (Aug 14, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Ppl who love trees


fuck off? really like?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 14, 2018)

Dr.ikramkush said:


> fuck off? really like?


You've ever rubbed you penis against bark on a tree ?


----------



## Huckster79 (Aug 14, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, you'll have to identify yourself a little, you have to be able to find people with reciprocal kinks


Never thought of it that way! Lol


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 14, 2018)

male. 
heterosexual.
Nascar fan, Trump supporter.
I like big tits.


----------



## Huckster79 (Aug 14, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> male.
> heterosexual.
> Nascar fan, Trump supporter.
> I like big tits.


Great now being a trump supporter is part of sexual identity...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 14, 2018)

the biggest boob i'm aware of


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 14, 2018)

the biggest pair of boobs i'm aware of


----------



## Popeye_ (Aug 14, 2018)

SageFromZen said:


> Gender: Male
> Sexual Orientation: Breeder
> Porn Search History: DP, MMF, MC, Female C-Swap, German Goo...
> 
> Please don't boot me from the site, GWN, I tried to answer as conservatively as possible.


I like the female c swap as well


----------



## Dr.ikramkush (Aug 15, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> You've ever rubbed you penis against bark on a tree ?


yes actually hahaha


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 15, 2018)

Huckster79 said:


> Great now being a trump supporter is part of sexual identity...


Wouldn't you want to know that information before doing the deed?

Imagine how awkward it would suddenly become if you found out half way through....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 15, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> Wouldn't you want to know that information before doing the deed?
> 
> Imagine how awkward it would suddenly become if you found out half way through....


do you yell out your political affiliation in moments of great pleasure?......


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 15, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> do you yell out your political affiliation in moments of great pleasure?......


Lol no I just had a vision of huckster getting past the mine field of actually asking what they liked. Getting them to the bedroom and halfway through shifting a bit to get a better angle when out of the corner of their eye they see the red of a maga hat just sitting there out in the open...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 15, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> Lol no I just had a vision of huckster getting past the mine field of actually asking what they liked. Getting them to the bedroom and halfway through shifting a bit to get a better angle when out of the corner of their eye they see the red of a maga hat just sitting there out in the open...


antiviaagra....a treatment for priapism


(i know how to spell, the V word is banned.....)


----------



## Huckster79 (Aug 15, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> Lol no I just had a vision of huckster getting past the mine field of actually asking what they liked. Getting them to the bedroom and halfway through shifting a bit to get a better angle when out of the corner of their eye they see the red of a maga hat just sitting there out in the open...


Valid point. Though im not sure id go limp or take my frustrations out on her! Lmao.

I get it, its just sad we are here, that its getting this bad.


----------



## SageFromZen (Aug 15, 2018)

Popeye_ said:


> I bet the majority of you are smoking gg#4...


Ah Hell no... that's fad weed. I'm smoking Loran's Silver Spur from 1986 seed stock.


----------



## SageFromZen (Aug 15, 2018)

Popeye_ said:


> I like the female c swap as well


You're a sick man... I knew I liked you from the get-go!


----------



## Popeye_ (Aug 16, 2018)

SageFromZen said:


> Ah Hell no... that's fad weed. I'm smoking Loran's Silver Spur from 1986 seed stock.


I thought I responded to you last night, either I didn’t hit post or it was deleted. Honestly I was way to high to remember.

oxymoron - plant health & gg#4 Fem seed.

not just my opinion, facts,,, chemically altered plants have bad health and cause poor health in surrounding plants and the animal that consumes it.. your DNA will get disrupted, dangerous and causing many abnormalities in animals. gender issues, cancers, tumors, hormone imbalance big leagues... our food and smoke crops are not healthy or healthy for us.

In room full of Fem plants you will find a lot of oddities. so its hard to know if you or a plant has full health with some blood work and plasma tests.

Facts !


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 16, 2018)

Huckster79 said:


> Great now being a trump supporter is part of sexual identity...


Ok, that one line was a lie.


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 16, 2018)

Popeye_ said:


> I like the female c swap as well


I'm not into that but I like when the speed/trajectory catches her by surprise.


----------



## TheBeardedBudzman (Aug 21, 2018)

I wonder how many other sex-related forums there are where men gather to talk about the effect Donald Trump has on their libido.


----------



## TheBeardedBudzman (Aug 21, 2018)

I came here to see if anyone else likes to pee on their worms, but a guy can’t discuss his sexuality openly anywhere without having to hear about trump geeesh.


----------



## mauricem00 (Aug 21, 2018)

Growthhacker said:


> I'm bisexual - what are you


I'm bisexual too. the only time I get it is when I buy it


----------



## giglewigle (Aug 26, 2018)

I’m confused about my gender


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 26, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> I’m confused about my gender


I've got this - You're a Labradoodle.

It's a thing, look it up. : )


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 26, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> I’m confused about my gender


Try both sexes and see how you feel
Dress as both sexes see how u feel then


----------



## giglewigle (Aug 26, 2018)

Is this thread legit or just jokes about gender and sexuality I have no problem with that just looking for a thread that’s legit is all


----------



## giglewigle (Aug 26, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Try both sexes and see how you feel
> Dress as both sexes see how u feel then


I have


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 26, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> I have


And ?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 26, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> Is this thread legit or just jokes about gender and sexuality I have no problem with that just looking for a thread that’s legit is all


can't it be both? there is truth in humor, and pain....Nancy


----------



## lokie (Aug 26, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> Lol no I just had a vision of huckster getting past the mine field of actually asking what they liked. Getting them to the bedroom and halfway through shifting a bit to get a better angle when out of the corner of their eye they see the red of a maga hat just sitting there out in the open...


At that point the only thing to do is hunker down and fuck for glory.






OR 

just fuck em, that was the point of the encounter anyway.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 26, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> I’m confused about my gender


You might try the forum http://emptyclosets.com/ there is even a section where you can ask or reply to questions anonymously.

There is an entire sub forum there that deals with gender identity.


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 26, 2018)

This idea that sexuality is fluid. Still don't buy it. But I'm just a straight average Joe, what do I know? To each their own.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 26, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> This idea that sexuality is fluid. Still don't buy it. But I'm just a straight average Joe, what do I know? To each their own.


apparently, it's fluid for some people. it isn't for me either, but if that's what it takes to float some people's boats, who am i to scuttle them?


----------



## Farmer.J (Aug 26, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> I’m confused about my gender


Colloidal silver won't help you.


----------



## giglewigle (Aug 27, 2018)

It’s not about sex I’m not a cross dresser but that last post lmfao


----------



## Socioman (Oct 30, 2018)

I'm straight and a bit asexual. That is, I date with girls but sex is not I'm up for. I do not avoid it fully but I see nothing wrong if you have relations and almost no sex. And that's why it's kinda hard to find a significant other. Different dating sites https://www.romancescams.org/dating-apps/free-dating-sites-in-usa-without-payment/ are helpful. But still, not a lot of people can understand my attitude to relations.


----------



## mackdx (Oct 31, 2018)

Proud Vagitarian


----------



## persian.toker (Nov 17, 2018)

Ask for consent and FHRITP


----------



## Colasaurus Rex (Nov 22, 2018)

Chronicmasterbaterexual.


----------



## samuelwhite2050 (Nov 27, 2018)

I am a heterosexual, sexual guy


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 28, 2018)

it's a good thing for me that the occasional woman finds me attractive, because i just got tired of chasing women about 5 years ago....strange, but it seems that not giving a shit makes some of them horny as hell.......


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 30, 2018)

Farmer.J said:


> View attachment 4187729
> 
> Colloidal silver won't help you.


There are about 6 genders


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 1, 2018)

There are 2 genders that comprise of 99.9% of people. Where is the spectrum?


----------



## Farmer.J (Dec 3, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> There are 2 genders that comprise of 99.9% of people. Where is the spectrum?





UncleBuck said:


> There are about 6 genders


Men are from Mars, women are from Venus and the other 4 are from Uranus.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 3, 2018)

So If I had tits on my back what would that make me?


----------



## lokie (Dec 3, 2018)

Heathen Raider said:


> So If I had tits on my back what would that make me?


pegged?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 3, 2018)

lokie said:


> pegged?


I thought You would say a target lol


----------



## charface (Dec 3, 2018)

Heathen Raider said:


> So If I had tits on my back what would that make me?


Uncomfortable


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 5, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> There are 2 genders that comprise of 99.9% of people. Where is the spectrum?


There are 6 genders that comprise 100% of the population

There might be more


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 17, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Farmer.J (Dec 17, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> There are 6 genders that comprise 100% of the population
> 
> There might be more





Farmer.J said:


> Men are from Mars, women are from Venus and the other 4 are from Uranus.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 17, 2018)

Haha love your sig!!


----------



## gearshift (Apr 11, 2019)

I am somewhat leery of coming out in a pot site on the world wide web....


But here it is: 
I love females!!! Hehehe!
I love the way they look, smell and taste. But I have also smoked males.


----------



## Sugarleafloni (Apr 30, 2019)

Hmm. I'm just gay. Nothing special about that.


----------

